# When?



## rolex (Dec 26, 2011)

When will i be able to pm and view the area's that i cannot see......afterall it has been 7 months since i joined up?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rolex, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## rolex (Dec 26, 2011)

Hoggy thanks for the reply  what i dont understand is why i was trusted to be able to view parts of the website for 6 months or so and now i'am not and to be labeled as a possiable scammer doesn't seam right to me at all.After all @ 51 i would hope i was above suspician
I dont wish to cause ill feeling but not being able to pm people to discuss matters i feel i must post it here


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

rolex you will get a straighter answer out of a brick wall.

No mod is prepared to tell the members how many posts you need to be able to view the classifieds or PM someone, petty, yes but there you go.

They will however relieve you of £15 so you can have the 'privileges' on a forum they don't own.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gizmo68 said:


> They will however relieve you of £15 so you can have the 'privileges' on a forum they don't own.


It's nothing to do with the moderators, joining the TTOC is an option if they want immediate access. You really are on a mission about this :roll:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Ikon66 said:


> You really are on a mission about this :roll:


No more of a mission than the mods are about trying to keep it all a big secret.

Do you honestly think it is a good idea to keep the info from the members, especially when the question get asked every couple of days?

Would it not just be better to be upfront and honest and tell them the amount of posts they need?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gizmo68 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > You really are on a mission about this :roll:
> ...


Ok! We only follow admin's instruction and make sure forum rules are followed. I'm not sure why you're so worked up as the ruling doesn't affect you!! Maybe the current poll results show the general consensus on this :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=287293


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder how many people who voted:
Option 1 - Keep as is now.

Actually realise the rules were changed just a few days ago and therefore they are really voting: 
Option 1 - Keep the NEW rules we introduced last week (or whenever it was) - not that many I would suspect, as the poll is IMO not very clear.

You are right it does not affect me, so does that mean I should not care about what is IMO morally wrong?

I really have no issues with their being a post limit for selling items, in fact it is a good idea, but surely all the info should be available for members to see.
I do not know of a single forum that goes about it so secretly.
Personally it is just one of the things that put me off from wanting to support the TTOC, I can't be doing with people who set a load of rules but then wont tell you what they are :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Careful Gizmo or you may be banned......we must obey....we must obey.... :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Gizmo68 said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > You really are on a mission about this :roll:
> ...


I agree, can whoever runs this forum tell all how many posts new users need before they can access all areas?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

slg said:


> Careful Gizmo or you may be banned......we must obey....we must obey.... :lol:


Yes Gizmo be careful or you may get banned although you can send troll posts and troll someone on here and NOTHING will happen to you, well maybe a slap on the wrist but you won't get banned if you upset someone by sending abuse. :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

audimad said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Careful Gizmo or you may be banned......we must obey....we must obey.... :lol:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

off the top of my head the post count is 50, then you are no longer a possible scammer :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> off the top of my head the post count is 50, then you are no longer a possible scammer :?


I was making love when you texted me.... it put me off :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > off the top of my head the post count is 50, then you are no longer a possible scammer :?
> ...


what you do with your right hand on a sunday morning is none of my concern bud lol..........am at work yet again trying to clear back log then a nervous breakdown this afty i booked in


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The reason why what gives you access (and it's not entirely as simple as a post count) is kept a bit vague is so it's less easy for a scammer to plan and get round the restriction. It might be a bit frustrating not to know but the same frustration also puts off the scammer who moves on to easier pickings.

Joining in with normal discussion for a while will show if someone is likely genuine enough not to be a scammer. That's the simple idea. Alternatively if you happen to be a TTOC member then having your details verified also makes you less likely to be a scammer. Which route you choose is your individual choice.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > off the top of my head the post count is 50, then you are no longer a possible scammer :?
> ...


happy birthday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer said:
> ...


Really Andy your lady didn't say I'd have got her a card :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> Lol


Glad you took it the right way :wink:


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Wow! No PM's? Really?

I can understand the no classified bit, but did anyone realise that you can't even message the adminitrators? :roll:

Guess I'll just be aimlessly replying till someone realises I'm not a scammer. Met a few awesome guys here from Sunny South Africa, so I'm willing to put up with the illogical PM bit for a while...

But you really should allow people to at least contact the Admin!


----------



## misterstiggy (Aug 24, 2012)

forgive me i am just posting to build up my trustworthiness here!!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

misterstiggy said:


> forgive me i am just posting to build up my trustworthiness here!!


sorry, what did you say? better post again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

